# My eyes



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a final note to say I went for my final appointment today with the eye doctor. He told me my left eye is 20/25 and the right eye is 20/20. He said I would just need reading glasses for my cellphone or reading small fine print. I can read the newpaper and work on my computer without glasses. He said tomorrow I could hit the shop running. I am one happy camper. Thank you all again for your kind words and encouragement.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*Good for you! Have fun *


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

We'll expect some pictures Bernie.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

That's great news Bernie, congratulations.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

:yes4::yes4:Life is good!!:yes4::yes4:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Great.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Bill hit the nail on the head. "Life is good."


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Good news, Bernie....


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Good to hear Bernie.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Great news!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Brilliant new Bernie.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome news Bernie. Best to ya.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Great news Bernie


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. I truly appreciate the kind words.


----------



## lewis11 (Mar 3, 2006)

Thats great news, enjoy your new projects


----------



## david_de (Jun 3, 2013)

Congratulations Bernie. Enjoy the new brighter, clearer world.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dave it is definitely a brighter clearer world. I didn't realize how much I had lost.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad things worked out well with your eyes, Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Duane.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That is good news.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks John.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bernie.

I am glad for you. Thanks to the lord. Now, you should give a gift to us: One of your magnifecent project.

Enjoy your eyes!!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Alexis thank you and I am working on a project now. I will post when finished. I have two of the 3 pieces finished. Will be finishing the last one in the next week or two. So many things to catch up on in both the clock shop and wood shop. Plus this holiday with the grandkids and then a wedding next weekend.


----------

